# Soapstone bowl



## David M (Jan 5, 2010)

small bowl / change dish 
first for me , very dusty 









any and all commets 

David


----------



## leehljp (Jan 5, 2010)

Great looking bowl, David!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 5, 2010)

That is very nice! I have never worked with soapstone before.


----------



## Mark (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow, That is too cool.  Very nice looking bowl..


----------



## Russell Eaton (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice shape and design. Russell


----------



## MrPukaShell (Jan 5, 2010)

very nice.  How did you glue the wood to the soapstone?


----------



## broitblat (Jan 5, 2010)

Nicely done.  I like the combination of the stone and the wood.

I've worked with a few other stones, but not soapstone -- how was it to turn?

  -Barry


----------



## David M (Jan 6, 2010)

glued with thick ca . 
it turned very easly , that peace was very soft , cut and turned with hhs tools


----------



## moyehow (Jan 6, 2010)

cool, have you made any pens with soapstone?


----------



## laurie sullivan (Jan 6, 2010)

I like the wood combo. That is a greener soapstone than I have turned. good job.

Laurie


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Jan 6, 2010)

Wow now I like this! Errrr..... I was doing cine with not much interest in bowls! Sure mess me up there too!!! Thanks alot!!! This creative mind sweep around here might just be the death of me someday!!!


----------



## Minotbob (Jan 6, 2010)

What is you source for the soapstone?


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Very nice!

Robin


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 8, 2010)

Minotbob said:


> What is you source for the soapstone?




Beat me to it Bob... second request for a source of soapstone??????


----------



## markgum (Jan 8, 2010)

excellant.  how did you do the copper and silver coins in the middle. That is awesome. :biggrin:


----------



## David M (Jan 8, 2010)

the soapstone was given to me by my brother . he does gemstone and gold panning. it was laying outside near his driveway when i picked it up . 
i am looking at a source for some soapstone my self , i think i have found one , if it works out i will lit you know .


----------



## Mr Vic (Jan 8, 2010)

Just saw some in Hobby Lobby the other day. Come in a block (about 2x3x5) with carving directions. Some were already rough cut for a bear or other carving. Also had some3/4 x 3/4 droilled for fetishesd.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 9, 2010)

This is one source of soapstone.. pricey though

http://stonemandist.homestead.com/SoapstoneBlocks.html

and an article on turning soapstone from woodturning online

http://www.woodturningonline.com/Turning/Turning_content/turning_soapstone.html


----------

